# Toro 724. Any known mech. issues to look for?



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm probably going to check-out a Toro 724 today.

By the description, its your typical carb rebuild. 


> Toro model 7/24 - newer (not new) 8 hp Tecumsah Snow King engine. It will start but it burns off the prime then quits. No carburetor I ever worked on improved as a result, so it is for sale. Has electric start, self propelled, no steering.


 <_== translation: the seller hasn't had much luck with carb rebuilds. _

By the picture, she has some surface rust.

















Are there any known mechanical pitfalls on these models?

AnimalHungry's thread was really helpful especially in illustrating the friction wheel setups.

The price is almost reasonable considering I can't check the function of the machine w/out the engine running for more than a few seconds.

Thanks for stoppin' by!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

out side of that tecumsapart engine. that thing is built like a tank. looks like it needs some TLC. but it will serve you well. let me know if you have any questions..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks PS93! Not a fan of the Tecumseh's eh 

That machine is a little on the fugly side.

Its cuter sister is 80 bucks more.


















> This Toro 724 snowblower has served me well over the years, but is was time to buy a new one. This one still works fine, but I have a larger area to take care of now. The unit starts within 1-3 pulls every time. Still moves the snow fairly well for its age. The rust is surface and started last season. A good sanding and paint would take care of it just fine.


Waiting for a response from the seller


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

classiccat said:


> Thanks PS93! Not a fan of the Tecumseh's eh
> 
> That machine is a little on the fugly side.
> 
> ...


 NO I am Not!!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello classicat, welcome to *SBF!! *the first toro you are looking at is model 38050, a different unit from the 724 in the second pic. i think the model number changed with the smaller drums it used. the choice should be easy unless you are looking for a project


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello classicat, welcome to *SBF!! *the first toro you are looking at is model 38050, a different unit from the 724 in the second pic. i think the model number changed with the smaller drums it used. the choice should be easy unless you are looking for a project


Thanks for the info detdrbuzzard! 

I have barely enough room in my tiny garage below (_and wife's patience_) to rebuild a dinky carb ...If I get caught dragging-home another project I'll be dancin' like a butterfly dodging the flying skillet 








^^ 1975 StarCraft / 70Hp 'Rude that "only" needed some TLC


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

go pick up the second 724 and SOQS won't make you dance


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A few things jump out at me on the first one above. First the heat box is missing. Could be he simply removed it while trying to fix it. Second, it says newer Tecumseh engine, but to me it looks like a pretty old engine with a new tank and pull starter.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> go pick up the second 724 and SOQS won't make you dance





Shryp said:


> A few things jump out at me on the first one above. First the heat box is missing. Could be he simply removed it while trying to fix it. Second, it says newer Tecumseh engine, but to me it looks like a pretty old engine with a new tank and pull starter.


I notified the gentleman with the "project" machine that I have to pass on it...for fear of brutal bludgeoning from SWMBO! 

The seller of the "cuter sister" machine didn't respond to my inquiry...so...

I'll be picking-up a late-80's *8/24* *TORO* next Saturday (_weather pending_)!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if it looks like the 724 / 38050 the scraper bar has been discontinued


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if it looks like the 724 / 38050 the scraper bar has been discontinued


The seller said that the skids are on their last leg, so there's a good chance that scraper has some miles on it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

skids are avalable from toro but i went with the armor skids on all my two stage snowblowers. the scraper on my 826 is also discontinued but it looks ok on my machine, i plan on painting it this summer and hope it lasts longer. most of the guys that say you can make a scraper bar have not looked at how they are made for our older toros they think its just a flat bar but we know its not true. oh and thats an early 824 probally 38060 or 38070, i passed on one a few weeks ago because it needed some work and the price was too high for the work needed and i want an xl824 powerthrow or powershift


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I know the point is moot now. but the original tecumsapart engine was all red and it was not a snow king either. I had to run that up the old flagpole.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

oop's my bad I really should look at the pics. those years they were black and maybe even that snow king engine. MY BAD!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> oop's my bad I really should look at the pics. those years they were black and maybe even that snow king engine. MY BAD!!!


 if you look at the pic above you can see the change in how the graphics are and changed as compaired to the older toros. the engins seem to have gone from red to black also


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

She's indeed a 38080. Starts right-up and fully functional. 

A tune-up may be in order; i'll pop-up a new thread.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats and happy snowblowing


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> congrats and happy snowblowing


Thank you!!

My official 824 thread.


----------

